# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  فوری*** تغییر رشته در کنکور94 . از تجربی به ریاضی***لطفا کمک کنید

## Hesam konkori

سلام :Yahoo (101): 
میخواستم ببینم الان منی ک تجربی کنکور 94 ثبت نام کردم میتونم تغییرش بدم و کنکور ریاضی94 شرکت کنم ؟
دیپلمم تجربیه ولی دوس دارم برم مهندسی . الان میتونم اقدامی کنم ؟ یا دیر شده ؟ یا اصن نمیشه ؟

مرسی

----------


## artim

> سلام
> میخواستم ببینم الان منی ک تجربی کنکور 94 ثبت نام کردم میتونم تغییرش بدم و کنکور ریاضی94 شرکت کنم ؟
> دیپلمم تجربیه ولی دوس دارم برم مهندسی . الان میتونم اقدامی کنم ؟ یا دیر شده ؟ یا اصن نمیشه ؟
> 
> مرسی


نه متاسفانه تا قبل سال 94 فرصت داشتالان نمیشه
شما میتونید در رشته های بدون ازمون دانشگاه ازاد شرکت کنین یا نهایت سال 95 کنکور مجدد بدین

----------

